# Possible Dropsy in my Betta.



## Fishnoob78 (Oct 30, 2005)

I have had my betta for about 7 months now. Since then I have had no problems up until now.

I believe my Betta maybe in the begging to mid stages of Dropsy.

I've noticed... Bloated stomach, spends more time- about 70% of the day on the bottom, scales slightly pointed out around the bloated area.

What my Betta is still doing....still has an appetite, still flares at my other betta in the next tank, still will swim around but not as much.

I have stopped feeing him for two days now and I have given him two Epson salt baths. I will continue to give him two 20 min salt baths a day.

Question...What meds should I try? I haven't found the name of any to try online. I know that there maybe a couple ways a fish can get dropsy and meds may always not work.


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

i thought one of my mollies had dropsy. i did a bit of reading and from what i found out, there is no cure for dropsy or meds u can use. the only thing to do is use epson salt, but i mite b wrong


----------



## hogan7 (Sep 21, 2005)

dropsy has no cure because i believe it is a type of cancerous growth that occurs. Salt can sometimes take care of it if you can get at it early. However it is something that is common within betta, and quite a few owners will attest to having a few fish die of such causes. However reduced feeding with salt baths can sometimes cure symptoms


----------



## Fishnoob78 (Oct 30, 2005)

Well I am treating him with Maracyn 1 and Maracyn 2 and also some epson salt.

I have the feeling that I did not catch it in time. He still flares up at the other betta and is still hungry, however I am not feeding him. 

I will fast him for at least 4 days, if he shows no sign of improvement I will give him a tiny amount of food.


----------

